# Scrotum sliced open.



## roror (Mar 26, 2009)

My friend has two rats. They sometimes fight a bit and the hairless one usually ends up with some cuts that heal fairly fast. Tonight they had a little scuffle, I broke it up and I noticed the hairless had his scrotum cut open about an inch long. You can actually see the testicle.

I know your response will be "see a vet", but like I said it's my friend's rat and there's no way he would take to or spend money on a vet. He's pretty much not going to do anything about it. I'm just wondering what exactly would happen if he is left as is? Could I go out and buy some super glue to seal it up? I think there is some "vet approved" skin glue stuff but that would take awhile to order it.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

As there is an open wound into the body now, you are risking infection by leaving it or even sealing it up at home. The rat NEEDS a vet to examine the damage, close the wound properly using whatever they deem the best method and possibly precautionary antibiotics.

I have had this same thing happen with one of my rats and my vet certainly didn't treat it as a 'something you can do at home' situation


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah i don't think he has a choice if he wants his rat to remain healthy.


----------



## charlielouie (Mar 25, 2009)

If he can't afford vet care he shouldn't have rats. Sounds like they could do with being neutered. An open wound like that is just going to get badly infected! I feel sorry for the poor thing


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

How far are YOU willing to go to see that the Rat recieves medical attention? Did you callevery animal charity group you could find?
Where are you located? If there was a place you could take the Rat for medical attention at NO cost would the owner consent and take it there?
Spider


----------



## roror (Mar 26, 2009)

I got some skin glue to use, not actual vet stuff because I wouldn't get it til like tuesday. I picked up the rat to check on it after I got to my friends house after work. It looks like the edges clotted and I'm not able to push the sides together like I could last night. So I can't even try to fix it. I'm really stressed out. 

I would take it to a vet and pay money but I have no vehicle. I'm rather attached to this animal. My only option would be to try and see if his roommate could give me a ride to go see one. Although the owner has no carrying cage at all either. :


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A backpack will do as an emergency carrying device, I've used them before. A small handtowel in the bottom of it and open it a crack every few mins, it's fine.

Time is totally of the essense right now, the more time you wait the more chance it has of getting infected. Has your friend even taken precautions within the cage (eg cleaning it, putting the rat on towels or fleece bedding?) to keep it as sterile as possible?


----------

